# Amoxicillin dosage question



## What'sausername (Mar 4, 2014)

I have 875 mg Amoxicillin and would like to know how to go about converting it into the proper dosage for a full grown mouse. It's left over from a surgery my dog had about a month ago. Any help would be great. Thank you!


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Like drugs prescribed for us humans it is not advisable to give to others including animals, especially without seeking professional advice first from a qualified veterinary surgeon as although Amoxicillin is a good antibiotic generally it may or may not be suitable to treat the specific problem of another animal only a qualified veterinary surgeon would be able to prescribe the best course of treatment after examining the animal in question. To have any amoxicillin left over from your dogs treatment in my opinion can be one of 2 things either you did not give the dog the full course at the dosage stated by qualified professional or excess was supplied.

I know certain drugs seem to be easier to get over the counter than in the UK and can tell you that the dosage required would depend on the weight of the animal concerned full grown mice can vary so much in weight depending on colour variety or even if pet, feeder or show type.

If the mouse is ill that you think the need for antibiotics is required then seek professional advice prior to just giving Amoxicillin based on a dosage given on a public forum. Even if such a person was qualified to give such information they would almost certainly want to examine the mouse before deciding on appropriate medication.

Edited to add the dosage levels

The following is based on a mouse drinking as little as 5ml of water per day.

Amoxicillin is given at the rate of 50mg per kilo per day 
soluable at the rate of 0.25mg per ml of water

I would also like to point out that I am not a qualified veterinary surgeon and the information supplied is based on data I had from keeping mice some 30 years ago and as such may have changed.

As previously mentioned professional advice should be sought before giving Amoxicillin


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I've successfully used amoxycillin to treat mice. I used one capsule (unsure of the strength I'm afraid) to six pints of water.


----------



## What'sausername (Mar 4, 2014)

WoodWitch said:


> I've successfully used amoxycillin to treat mice. I used one capsule (unsure of the strength I'm afraid) to six pints of water.


How did you go about giing it to them? Just fill their water bottle with it?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes, that's right. I treated for about a week. I'm not saying it's the right thing to do, just that it worked for me. As I say though, I'm unsure of the strength of the capsule that I used.


----------

